# Ocqueoc - is this a steelhead?



## dynodog

HoytKimberShimano said:


> Hello,
> 
> My in-laws have a cottage on lane 6 and I've started fishing in the Ocqueoc by the launch with my 3 and 5 year olds. We've only caught smallmouth and creek chubs until I caught this guy the other day. I haven't really ever done any trout or salmon fishing but this guy may change that. He was like a missle and just cool. I think he airborne for 90% of the fight! What is it? Believe his moth was all white.
> 
> Sorry he is laying on my tackle bag but I wanted a quick picture and figured my bag was better than dirt or grass. He swam away strong.
> 
> Also, I have an Arrow inflatable pontoon that I got for fishing some walk-to lakes. Would I be able to use it to drift from the bridge on Ocqueoc lake Rd to the US23 ramp? Mainly curious how long it would take and if it's safe? Are there any points in between there to get off the river?
> 
> Also what is that by the US 23 bridge that looks like a collapsed bridge? An old weir?
> 
> Thanks for the help. I have always been a lake bass guy, but this little river is winning me over (and my kids!!).
> 
> Is there anywhere near there to catch bluegills from shore with my kids? I've tried by the camp there on Ocqueoc lake but have only caught chubs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Tim


There is a big man made lake/quarry in Millersburg at the end of Big Cut rd. This is an excellent place to get bluegill, it is none stop action for my kids. If you are looking for a place for the kids, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Mike B

Fabner1 said:


> Rainbow/Steelhead,
> 
> Steelhead is a Lake/Ocean run Rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They prefer cool, clear rivers, streams, and lakes, though some will leave their freshwater homes and follow a river out to the sea. These migratory adults, called steelheads because they acquire more silvery markings, will spend several years in the ocean, but must return to the stream of their birth to spawn. (From Nat Geo!)
> old


Steelhead for sure!!


----------



## Robert Holmes

On a coho the scales seem to just flake right off just like your fish.


----------



## HoytKimberShimano

dynodog said:


> There is a big man made lake/quarry in Millersburg at the end of Big Cut rd. This is an excellent place to get bluegill, it is none stop action for my kids. If you are looking for a place for the kids, you wont be disappointed.



Cool! I will check it out. Is that public land all around it? We will have to give it a shot. 

Also thanks to all on the feedback for the type of fish. I have not been up since the end of July but it seems like the water really came up and the outlet to Huron was nearly blocked off.


----------



## WeaponOfBassDestruction

Steelhead do not have forked tails like the fish in the thumbnail pic. That's a coho.


----------

